# New HS Intake



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2003)

I just put in my new HS CAI today and everything seems to be installed properly. I followed all the intructions and such, but when i go to start my car the engine tries, starts, then the RPMS drop and finally dies. I give it gas and it is fine, until i stop at which point the RPMS drop again and die. 

After numerous tries I finally got the car to stay on, but my idle RPM's were alot lower than normal. (normally around 750-800, now at 0-250). If anyone has any ideas on what i could try to fix this problem, plz lemme know.


----------

